# 3br/2ba home for sale on 14 acres, Grayson Co. TX



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I had a buyer for this home and he was very excited, but his job transfer from Houston to Dallas fell through, so now he isn't going to be moving.

14 acre "homestead" for sale

It's an assumable FHA loan, if purchased without an agent (so we won't have to pay commission) we will sell it for take-over-payments, balance is $155,700 and payments are $1,288 (last year's taxes were $1,427, it has an ag exemption). $508 assumption fee, no other closing costs (DH and I are willing to pay title transfer fees). 

Feed shed, goat pen w/milking shelter (3.5-sided shed, LOL), chicken coop, pasture. 15 minutes from Sherman, Denison, and Bonham.


----------



## NTRotty (Mar 11, 2009)

Why are you selling ? Wish I had known a few weeks earlier, just closed on 12.2 acres in Fannin County, between Randolph and Trenton just off Hwy 121.
Sounds like a more than fair price with all the ammenities.

NTRotty
Denton, TX


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

We moved because my husband got a job transfer to a town more than an hour's drive away... which wouldn't really have been a big deal except he was now working 13-hour shifts (instead of the 8- or 10-hour shifts he'd been working at his job that was 20 minutes away), so with a 2.5-hour round-trip on top of that, he just wasn't getting enough sleep and since he's going to be working in this new place with this shift for the next 3 years, we decided it would be best to move. 

I do miss the place, we were out there yesterday to get something and it looked so lonely and quiet without the chickens and goats and horses!


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, I cant believe someone hasnt jumped on this. It really is a nice place and with those financing deals through your mortgage it seems someone would really be able to come out well. And, the buyer kind of has the best of both worlds in being able to buy 14 acres but really only having to take care of part( if you still lease that back portion for hay) That really is a nice area. Wishing you well.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I've had 3 very interested buyers in the past 2 months... the one I mentioned above, a lady that really wanted the house but decided it's too far to drive from her job in Ft. Worth (I agree, I know loads of people who commute to Dallas but Ft. Worth is just too far!), and one guy who couldn't qualify with his $28,000/yr salary (his parents live up the road a ways). I've had a couple dozen other people that have called or emailed about it but never bothered with finding a time to come see it. 

My house has only officially been on the market since the start of the year, so I guess I'm not doing too bad. My realtor friend says houses around here stay on the market an average of 6-8 months. (That's just the economy though, normally it's better).


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Any luck yet?

I still find it hard to believe this would not have sold quickly. Especially with those financing options available.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I was supposed to meet someone there last Saturday but they never showed up. (At least I already had to be in that town for something else that day, and I didn't drive all that way for nothing!) 

I talked to a realtor friend of mine in that area, she said the market for rural/country homes on acreage isn't very great right now... hopefully it'll pick up soon.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a contract on the house now, contingent upon the buyer being approved to take over the loan.

If this contract ends up falling through (buyer can't get approved), then I'm going to offer a $250 referral bonus to anyone who brings me a buyer, to be paid after closing. 

Interest in the house has picked up a bit now that school is out...


----------

